# Carbergoline



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

Who has used it? 
On cycle or off?
 Dose?
 Sides?
Length of use?
Would you run it again?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Who has used it?
> On cycle or off?
> Dose?
> Sides?
> ...


I've used it on cycle.

Dose - 0.25mg 2x per week (0.5mg total). If you can only get 1mg pills then 0.5mg once a week also worked well for me. (Pills are small and hard to cut).

Sides - I have not experienced sides from caber personally.

Length of use - from the onset of prolactin sides, until end of cycle.

Would I run it again? - yes, it has a good safety profile at this very low dosage.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 7, 2022)

I used it when I was 26 to offset side effects from a test/deca cycle that I ran for a LONG time.  I'm talking 20 weeks.  Even with a pill splitter those pills are a beeitch to cut.

The only side effect that I had, which was a good side effect, is that I could finish while having sex with my girlfriend at the time and keep on going.  It literally killed that post ejaculation hypersensitivity that I usually experience.  I haven't taken it again, so I have no idea if it would work the same now that I am knocking on 50, lol.


----------



## Trump (Feb 7, 2022)

0.25 e3d towards the end of tren or npp cycles, it brought my sex drive right back after it was tanked. Side effects = Sex god


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

Trump said:


> 0.25 e3d towards the end of tren or npp cycles, it brought my sex drive right back after it was tanked. Side effects = Sex god


Any better overall feeling short of the nut busting?


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I used it when I was 26 to offset side effects from a test/deca cycle that I ran for a LONG time.  I'm talking 20 weeks.  Even with a pill splitter those pills are a beeitch to cut.
> 
> The only side effect that I had, which was a good side effect, is that I could finish while having sex with my girlfriend at the time and keep on going.  It literally killed that post ejaculation hypersensitivity...




Same question for you and CPA as I asked Trumpy Bear


----------



## Trump (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Any better overall feeling short of the nut busting?


I felt lethargy end of cycle and the caber cleared that tired feeling. But apart from that there was nothing really to write home about


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 7, 2022)

Who has used it? - I have used it, fucking love it, but it's expensive
On cycle or off? - on cycle with nandrolone
Dose? - 0.25mg - 2x-3x per week
Sides? - no sides
Length of use? - I took it about a month
Would you run it again? - hell yeah - test + cialis + caber = super boner


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Same question for you and CPA as I asked Trumpy Bear


At 1/2 mg per week it cured my Deca dick which made sex both possible and enjoyable.  At that stage of my life, I was smoking a lot of weed and that is what my girlfriend would attribute my non-performance to.  Man, was she ever happy when I started taking Dostinex.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Who has used it?
> On cycle or off?
> Dose?
> Sides?
> ...



Brother i use it all the time doctors perscription for high prolactin inhave to take it once every week I like it it helps with libido and when I blast NPP I just take it twice a week instead of once I get 30 tabs for like $20 need anymore info man just ask me I use .5mg/week and when I blast I use that 2 dose 2 times per week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 7, 2022)

Have it cuz im taking deca but didnt use it yet just take p5p a few nights per week. Tempted to try to sex gains tho.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 7, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Brother i use it all the time doctors perscription for high prolactin inhave to take it once every week I like it it helps with libido and when I blast NPP I just take it twice a week instead of once I get 30 tabs for like $20 need anymore info man just ask me I use .5mg/week and when I blast I use that 2 dose 2 times per week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I knew where to get it that cheap.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I wish I knew where to get it that cheap.



Well my insurance pays for most of mine man I know it’s expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Brother i use it all the time doctors perscription for high prolactin inhave to take it once every week I like it it helps with libido and when I blast NPP I just take it twice a week instead of once I get 30 tabs for like $20 need anymore info man just ask me I use .5mg/week and when I blast I use that 2 dose 2 times per week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, how's the overall feeling of wellbeing when on it?


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I wish I knew where to get it that cheap.


ADC has it. Was considering it when I pick up some other items.


----------



## Trump (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Thanks, how's the overall feeling of wellbeing when on it?


That would depend if your prolactin was high, if you took it for high prolactin it would make you feel great


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> ADC has it. Was considering it when I pick up some other items.


What is ADC?

Nevermind, I found it.

Still over $2 per pill.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Thanks, how's the overall feeling of wellbeing when on it?



Just increases my libido a lot I want to chase women all the time ,I’m serious ,I get a feeeling of well being on it not high but I feel rested and good all the time ,I’ve always had tendency to have high prolactin so I’ve been on it for years plus it increases your sperm count and amount of semen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> What is ADC?


All Day Chemist. How long you been here? Damn noobs
  😆 

Check it out and let me know if you need help with it. I get my Adex there
 They also have some other good stuff
 I get 3 Z-pacs so I don't need to run myself or anyone in the house for an antibiotic.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 7, 2022)

I use it whenever I'm on anything because I'm prone to high prolactin. At the high-end of my TRT, 800ng/dl, I get high prolactin (E2 normal) so any goodies on top of that and...yea. 

0.25mg 2x week. Zero sides - positive or negative. Taken until I'm back to TRT-only. I've ran it sporadically for years and. yes, will do so again whenever it's needed.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I use it whenever I'm on anything because I'm prone to high prolactin. At the high-end of my TRT, 800ng/dl, I get high prolactin (E2 normal) so any goodies on top of that and...yea.
> 
> 0.25mg 2x week. Zero sides - positive or negative. Taken until I'm back to TRT-only. I've ran it sporadically for years and. yes, will do so again whenever it's needed.



What kind if side effects you have when your prolactin was high? It tanked my libido and I didn’t even want sex at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 8, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> What kind if side effects you have when your prolactin was high? It tanked my libido and I didn’t even want sex at all
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nips feeling weird (I wasn't stupid enough to ignore this, but if I did - lactation here we come) and ED issues. Libido was fine, getting hard was fine, staying hard wasn't. The ED stuff was very similar to what you'd get when your E2 is too high. 

On TRT, my prolactin being slightly elevated isn't really an issue since it only lasts a short time (during my peak). It's when I add...whatever I'm adding...on-top that Caber becomes a must. Non-negotiable ancillary for me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 8, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Nips feeling weird (I wasn't stupid enough to ignore this, but if I did - lactation here we come) and ED issues. Libido was fine, getting hard was fine, staying hard wasn't. The ED stuff was very similar to what you'd get when your E2 is too high.
> 
> On TRT, my prolactin being slightly elevated isn't really an issue since it only lasts a short time (during my peak). It's when I add...whatever I'm adding...on-top that Caber becomes a must. Non-negotiable ancillary for me.



I’m just lucky to get to take it all the time it has positive effects for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’m just lucky to get to take it all the time it has positive effects for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any negative effects to prolonged use?  Like multi year without a break?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Any negative effects to prolonged use? Like multi year without a break?



Not really i can’t tell anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Who has used it?
> On cycle or off?
> Dose?
> Sides?
> ...


I use it when I need it. .5mg every 5 days or sometimes 7. Do not use more than that you will regret if you do. Works good. Not much else to say.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Just increases my libido a lot I want to chase women all the time ,I’m serious ,I get a feeeling of well being on it not high but I feel rested and good all the time ,I’ve always had tendency to have high prolactin so I’ve been on it for years plus it increases your sperm count and amount of semen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me. Same experiences almost exactly.


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Nips feeling weird (I wasn't stupid enough to ignore this, but if I did - lactation here we come) and ED issues. Libido was fine, getting hard was fine, staying hard wasn't. The ED stuff was very similar to what you'd get when your E2 is too high.
> 
> On TRT, my prolactin being slightly elevated isn't really an issue since it only lasts a short time (during my peak). It's when I add...whatever I'm adding...on-top that Caber becomes a must. Non-negotiable ancillary for me.


I never had my prolactin checked but I do have some BW coming up in a month or so with my GP. I'm ging to ask him to throw it in so I can get a baseline on TRT. Never had any boob issues on gear but that's not saying it couldn't have been elevated. I hate when guys say they don't need an AI because they are having no side. I guess I should consider prolactin like I do my E2 and test over guess.


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Same for me. Same experiences almost exactly.


Sex drive, high or low is never a problem until it doesn't match the wife's sex drive.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Sex drive, high or low is never a problem until it does match the wife's sex drive.


Is that high or low lol 
Wait , Dont answer that


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Is that high or low lol
> Wait , Dont answer that


I always hear guys talk about how gear turns them into a dog but damn if that doesn't happen to me. It's actually a good thing.


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> I never had my prolactin checked but I do have some BW coming up in a month or so with my GP. I'm ging to ask him to throw it in so I can get a baseline on TRT. Never had any boob issues on gear but that's not saying it couldn't have been elevated. I hate when guys say they don't need an AI because they are having no side. I guess I should consider prolactin like I do my E2 and test over guess.


So much wisdom, so infrequently seen.

The older the User, and/or the more varied the User ... the more possibilities exist for "basic blood work" to tell us less than we would wish they did later.


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Sex drive, high or low is never a problem until it does match the wife's sex drive.


Think you meant "until it *does'nt *match"?

Easiest thing in the world is for a chemically enhanced Male to exceed things about his un-enhanced Partner, but that brings a world of problems that young males  whose only goal is a body count have lots of time to regret later.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 9, 2022)

I know a few guys who use it along with some sexual aides to help them last longer, or even get at it very quickly after they shoot their wad.....so some use it just for the sexual aide it offers....not sure u would have any bad sides? never used it but considered using it just for the sexual help to slam it around for a few more sessions.... but i also dont want to cause any issues...


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 9, 2022)

No issues with ME, my friend  

The point may be where you are in your own Timeline, where you want to be, and with whom, and how the two of you match ... if you have artificially different hormone levels, and if those different levels create other hard-to-ignore problems.

Speaking only from my experience, btw  .....


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

rawdeal said:


> Think you meant "until it *does'nt *match"?
> 
> Easiest thing in the world is for a chemically enhanced Male to exceed things about his un-enhanced Partner, but that brings a world of problems that young males  whose only goal is a body count have lots of time to regret later.


Yeah brother saw that but way past the edit time line. 

Where's CJ and Send0! Edit that for Snakey!

Yeah brother, when things don't match up with sex, even the best relationships can go south quick.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Yeah brother saw that but way past the edit time line.
> 
> Where's CJ and Send0! Edit that for Snakey!
> 
> Yeah brother, when things don't match up with sex, even the best relationships can go south quick.


Corrected sir! 😁


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Yeah brother, when things don't match up with sex, even the best relationships can go south quick.


coulda sworn I did something clever here  , or else I forgot,  but I intended a simple "Like," or "Agree," or some such shit.


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

j2048b said:


> I know a few guys who use it along with some sexual aides to help them last longer, or even get at it very quickly after they shoot their wad.....so some use it just for the sexual aide it offers....not sure u would have any bad sides? never used it but considered using it just for the sexual help to slam it around for a few more sessions.... but i also dont want to cause any issues...


I'm considering it more for effects on dopamine and the better all over feeling. I'm not sure if that helps someone in the Normal prolactin range or not.

As for the sex part, I'm past worrying about my load volume  or reload time. I'm good with my single shot shotgun and so is the wife. Just as long as it keeps going off each time I pull the trigger.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 9, 2022)

I wish caber gave me the shotgun orgasm side effect that other people experience.

I have a hard time busting normally, and I don't suffer high prolactin when not running 19-nors. Pretty sure my issue is related to dopamine/serotonin balance. 😢


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 9, 2022)

THAT's my point, I guess.  I HAVE my perfect match, have had for years, and STILL want to put huge "semen exit wounds" in all of her bodyparts most days of the week, and twice on sundays.

She is no unreasonable cold fish, but she's not where I'm at.  I know I am old enough, and wise enough, to make the right longterm choice between (my) Wifestyle and (our) Lifestyle, but it's not an easy choice.

Maybe ... some youngster here can tell me all he knows about Life choices ... 🤣


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

snake said:


> I'm considering it more for effects on dopamine and the better all over feeling. I'm not sure if that helps someone in the Normal prolactin range or not.
> 
> As for the sex part, I'm past worrying about my load volume  or reload time. I'm good with my single shot shotgun and so is the wife. Just as long as it keeps going off each time I pull the trigger.


I have been taking Caber partly to control prolactin partly because it keeps me off meth. Its the only thing I've tried that actually works in the latter regard. It seems to keep me stable as well. Good example I started back on it after several months off only recently when I had my last little episode on here. It's been like 4 days I haven't had any mood swings or cravings or anything.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

rawdeal said:


> THAT's my point, I guess.  I HAVE my perfect match, have had for years, and STILL want to put huge "semen exit wounds" in all of her bodyparts most days of the week, and twice on sundays.
> 
> She is no unreasonable cold fish, but she's not where I'm at.  I know I am old enough, and wise enough, to make the right longterm choice between (my) Wifestyle and (our) Lifestyle, but it's not an easy choice.
> 
> Maybe ... some youngster here can tell me all he knows about Life choices ... 🤣


I'd ask wifey to jump on some test so she wants it as bad as you do. Test makes chicks horny just like it does men. How MUCH test I have no idea, 50mgs weekly? Not sure.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 10, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I have been taking Caber partly to control prolactin partly because it keeps me off meth. Its the only thing I've tried that actually works in the latter regard. It seems to keep me stable as well. Good example I started back on it after several months off only recently when I had my last little episode on here. It's been like 4 days I haven't had any mood swings or cravings or anything.


hmmm so it helps with mood swings as well....i may have to give it a try....the positive effect could be better for me and the entire fam...im gunna get some and see how it works out for me....


for u....









						Cabergoline in Treatment of Methamphetamine-Dependent Patients and Its Effect on Serum Level of Glial Cell-Derived Neurotrophic Factor: A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Clinical Trial - PubMed
					

The findings of this study confirmed the effect of cabergoline in reducing methamphetamine use. However, a serum level of the GDNF increase, as seen in animal studies, was not associated with cabergoline treatment of human subjects. This study was registered at the Iranian Registry of Clinical...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

j2048b said:


> hmmm so it helps with mood swings as well....i may have to give it a try....the positive effect could be better for me and the entire fam...im gunna get some and see how it works out for me....
> 
> 
> for u....
> ...


Funny I stumbled on using it to treat my addiction accidently. It legit works trust me. It gives me hope. And that counts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

Ten years ago guys here loved caber for some reason . I tried it before while using deca or tren.It was so long ago I don’t remember anything. I wouldn’t go the research chem route  for caber snake


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 10, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ten years ago guys here loved caber for some reason . I tried it before while using deca or tren.It was so long ago I don’t remember anything. I wouldn’t go the research chem route for caber snake



I think I read over 12 years ago where’s it causes holes in your heart tonget bigger or something that hurt your heart  but I couldn’t find that reasearch anywhere else and after several talks with pharmacist and Endos it didn’t hurt your heart at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

I


Bullseye Forever said:


> I think I read over 12 years ago where’s it causes holes in your heart tonget bigger or something that hurt your heart  but I couldn’t find that reasearch anywhere else and after several talks with pharmacist and Endos it didn’t hurt your heart at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i try to stay away from all that shit


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 10, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I
> 
> i try to stay away from all that shit



Yes bud it was confusing an half of it was total BS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I think I read over 12 years ago where’s it causes holes in your heart tonget bigger or something that hurt your heart  but I couldn’t find that reasearch anywhere else and after several talks with pharmacist and Endos it didn’t hurt your heart at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The study you are referring to involved a woman who was taking either 3 or 5 mgs a week and after a whole YEAR at that dose developed heart problems. Still no solid link that Caber caused the heart issue and her dose was ridiculous to begin with. And she was not an athlete or anything. I use .5mgs a week. Not remotely close to 3-5mgs a week.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ten years ago guys here loved caber for some reason . I tried it before while using deca or tren.It was so long ago I don’t remember anything. I wouldn’t go the research chem route  for caber snake


Research chem Caber I would not recommend. Lots of human grade out there.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 10, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I'd ask wifey to jump on some test so she wants it as bad as you do. Test makes chicks horny just like it does men. How MUCH test I have no idea, 50mgs weekly? Not sure.


You want a man or a woman? Wtf 50mg test a week!

12,5mg of test E a week is already PLENTY for most of the woman I have had the chances to interact with.

And it's not a magic potion, sex drive can increase at first then the body start regulating the other hormones and it gets back to baseline mostly, you need a proper combo of test estrogen and progesterone to increase the libido in a woman, it's not that easy, unless you have a shit libido due to menopause and other stuff then yeah it will improve but same as for us I'm.not horny anymore like my first 500mg test cycle, even with a lot more test or stronger compounds.


About caber, is not needed if you control your E2 properly, increased prolactin comes from high E2. Taking caber like it's candy it's quite stupid. Have you read the fucking side effect? 😂

Popping a caber once in a while during cycle can make sense if you aren't able to manage your E2 properly and your prolactin start to raise, but taking it weekly without bloodwork it seems unnecessary as with any drugs taken just for feelings.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> *About caber, is not needed if you control your E2 properly, increased prolactin comes from high E2. 😂*


I agree with your other point re take caber only if bloodwork says so, but the above I have to address. The "control your E2 and prolactin will be fine" bullshit is just that. Bullshit. Dangerous bullshit at that, and will not be tolerated on this board.

We've had a few members with prolactin problems despite controlled E2. Some developed further issues because they were told the "control E2 and you'll fine" crap. I've had high prolactin despite normal E2 on TRT alone. All verified by bloodwork. I have a detailed thread here, fully referenced, that makes it abundantly clear that it is *not *just about high E2. Evidence galore.

I'm trying to be nice because you're relatively new. Understand that my passion for this topic is driven by the desire to make sure this community does our thing as safely as possible. This board years ago made the mistake of encouraging folks to crash their E2 in order to combat prolactin. That should never, and will never, happen again.

Re-educate and be right, or dismiss and be wrong. No in-betweens on this one I'm afraid brother


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 11, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You want a man or a woman? Wtf 50mg test a week!
> 
> 12,5mg of test E a week is already PLENTY for most of the woman I have had the chances to interact with.
> 
> ...


I was not at all sure if 50mgs was enough or too much thank you for elucidating the facts here. As for Caber I totally agree and use it sparingly now. It reminds me of Ability except I can function on Caber, Ability had me asleep on my feet. I couldn't hold a job. Still cant...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 11, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> The study you are referring to involved a woman who was taking either 3 or 5 mgs a week and after a whole YEAR at that dose developed heart problems. Still no solid link that Caber caused the heart issue and her dose was ridiculous to begin with. And she was not an athlete or anything. I use .5mgs a week. Not remotely close to 3-5mgs a week.



That’s not man thanks for reminding me so much !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I agree with your other point re take caber only if bloodwork says so, but the above I have to address. The "control your E2 and prolactin will be fine" bullshit is just that. Bullshit. Dangerous bullshit at that, and will not be tolerated on this board.
> 
> We've had a few members with prolactin problems despite controlled E2. Some developed further issues because they were told the "control E2 and you'll fine" crap. I've had high prolactin despite normal E2 on TRT alone. All verified by bloodwork. I have a detailed thread here, fully referenced, that makes it abundantly clear that it is *not *just about high E2. Evidence galore.
> 
> ...


Mr Rippedzilla does not sleep.....he waits.

Thanks for saving me the typing brother.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 11, 2022)

From what I have read you normally only need this if prolactin is high during a 19-Nor inclusive cycle. Is this correct? Can it be used without 19-Nors? For weight loss etc..


----------



## Trump (Feb 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> From what I have read you normally only need this if prolactin is high during a 19-Nor inclusive cycle. Is this correct? Can it be used without 19-Nors? For weight loss etc..


that is correct for high prolactin, the only way caber will cause weight loss is due to your ability to bang a chick 12 times in a night


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> From what I have read you normally only need this if prolactin is high during a 19-Nor inclusive cycle. Is this correct? Can it be used without 19-Nors? For weight loss etc..


You should use it for high prolactin from any cycle. It does nothing for bodyrecomposition - fat loss, muscle growth, etc.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 11, 2022)

Trump said:


> that is correct for high prolactin, the only way caber will cause weight loss is due to your ability to bang a chick 12 times in a night


Damn, it's rough enough  getting my wife interested more than twice a week....12 times in one night, I might need to add a sex doll to my list of  ancillaries.


----------



## Trump (Feb 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn, it's rough enough  getting my wife interested more than twice a week....12 times in one night, I might need to add a sex doll to my list of  ancillaries.


or get a new wife


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 11, 2022)

Trump said:


> or get a new wife


The story will repeat itself. The problem is when you commit to a woman then she feels safe and you lose your charm or your bad boy forever image

How do I know it? Oh well..


----------



## Trump (Feb 11, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> The story will repeat itself. The problem is when you commit to a woman then she feels safe and you lose your charm or your bad boy forever image
> 
> How do I know it? Oh well..


Thank you for the life lesson 😂


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 15, 2022)

Trump said:


> that is correct for high prolactin, the only way caber will cause weight loss is due to your ability to bang a chick 12 times in a night



Your loads will be much more intense and more volume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

snake said:


> Sex drive, high or low is never a problem until it doesn't match the wife's sex drive.





rawdeal said:


> Easiest thing in the world is for a chemically enhanced Male to exceed things about his un-enhanced Partner ...



So, how do we "enhance" her drive? ;-)


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So, how do we "enhance" her drive? ;-)


You don't 😂


----------



## Trump (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So, how do we "enhance" her drive? ;-)


BBC for the win


----------



## j2048b (Feb 16, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So, how do we "enhance" her drive? ;-)


supposedly scream cream, check out seven cells...online pharmacy, pricy but supposed to work and u get a script of the med sent to u, they also have cialis and viagra...expensive yes, but....supposed to help her get her motor running...


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 16, 2022)

Trump said:


> or get a new wife


Gotta do whatcha gotta do!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 16, 2022)

j2048b said:


> supposedly scream cream, check out seven cells...online pharmacy, pricy but supposed to work and u get a script of the med sent to u, they also have cialis and viagra...expensive yes, but....supposed to help her get her motor running...


Scream cream!  I like that, will check it out. I have read that 20mg Cialis will excite a woman...


----------



## j2048b (Feb 16, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Scream cream!  I like that, will check it out. I have read that 20mg Cialis will excite a woman...


It might but with the scream cream it has more than just that in it

Also supposedly oxytocin is supposed to make her pur as it also helps produce contractions...so her vag will litterally be tryin to suck u off hahaha


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ve been so lucky with my Endo she gives me scripts for my Caber and they aren’t all that expensive my insurance pays for most of mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> The study you are referring to involved a woman who was taking either 3 or 5 mgs a week and after a whole YEAR at that dose developed heart problems. Still no solid link that Caber caused the heart issue and her dose was ridiculous to begin with. And she was not an athlete or anything. I use .5mgs a week. Not remotely close to 3-5mgs a week.



Thanks for the clarification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Caber is quite expensive to get the legit Pfizer stuff.
I'm not a fan of using a dopamine agonist, as dopamine receptors are not something i would play with lightly.

But when you need it, you damn well need it
I've only had to resort to Caber once, on a Deca stack, gyno flare up.. e2 in control already.
Pop some Caber and GTG.

I do keep it on hand in case I need to run Deca
Might introduce P5P instead next time, from the get go, but I'll still keep a bottle of Caber in the war chest at all times


----------



## SkankHunt (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So, how do we "enhance" her drive? ;-)


Flibanserin. 

Also Pfizer Caber is quite cheap from Turkey. 20 1mg tabs will run you $8.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Caber is quite expensive to get the legit Pfizer stuff.
> I'm not a fan of using a dopamine agonist, as dopamine receptors are not something i would play with lightly.
> 
> But when you need it, you damn well need it
> ...



I’m so lucky my doctor gives me monthly scripts for it and my insurance lays alot o fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

This weekend my girlfriend doesn't have her son. First weekend in like a month and a half. 
So we got some quality sexy time planned.

This thread convinced me to throw a half mg of caber into the fun. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> This weekend my girlfriend doesn't have her son. First weekend in like a month and a half.
> So we got some quality sexy time planned.
> 
> This thread convinced me to throw a half mg of caber into the fun.


Let us know how that works out!


----------

